# Anyone ride a Merckx Majestic Ti?



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Folks,

I posted this question in the section for "other builders" but did not get any answers.

Anyone here ride on a Merckx Majestic Ti? How does it compare with other "name" Ti bikes? I have one built up waiting for my first ride and I am just curious about what to expect.

Saab2000

That's Mister Saab2000 to YOU pal!


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*what year?*

i was under the impression litespeed made the merckx ti frames
maybe others could correct that info--but i was told that by a bike dealer out in san diego

if so, then i'd say it will be a nice ride--i have ridden a few different litespeeds and all were nice. not sure what kind of purpose you are looking to use the bike for?


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

It is my understanding that the geometry and tubing size/diameter is specified by Merckx, but that the bikes are constructed by Litespeed because of their expertise in titanium construction.

It is set up like a racing bike, though now all I do is ride, occasionally with racers. But I don't race myself anymore. But it is for racing, even though I won't probably race on it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

The Majestic is identical to the 2001 Tuscany except for the geometery and dropouts. The Merckx geometery is middle of the road and favors short top tubes, and in the larger sizes, slack seat tubes. 

Nice frame.

Ed


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*King Eddy via Lightspeed*

The Majestic is built by Lightspeed in TN using 3/2 ti tubes specified by King Eddy. It's based on the Classic (straight double diamond), but with the Merckx Century Geometry, i.e., more frame sizes, shortish TT. The tubes are ovalized at the BB, and it's stiffer than the Classic. The Majestic is no longer in the EM line, which is a shame because it's a fantastic ride. It's a little long in the tooth in design and bit heavy for racing crits, but it provides all day comfort for old, heavy guys like me.

Consider yourself lucky to own one of these soon-to-be-unavailable rides.


----------



## Nessism (Feb 6, 2004)

*Actually*



MerckxMad said:


> The Majestic is built by Lightspeed in TN using 3/2 ti tubes specified by King Eddy. It's based on the Classic (straight double diamond), but with the Merckx Century Geometry, i.e., more frame sizes, shortish TT. The tubes are ovalized at the BB, and it's stiffer than the Classic. The Majestic is no longer in the EM line, which is a shame because it's a fantastic ride. It's a little long in the tooth in design and bit heavy for racing crits, but it provides all day comfort for old, heavy guys like me.
> 
> Consider yourself lucky to own one of these soon-to-be-unavailable rides.



The Classic uses a 1-3/8" down tube which is ovalized sideways at the bottom bracket whereas the Majestic uses a 1-1/2" vertically ovalized down tube with a consistant shape top to bottom (as first used on the 2001 Tuscany model). Otherwise the two frames are very similar.

As far as Majestic tubing being specified by Merckx goes, I think it's cook book stuff. Litespeed makes a certain range of tube shapes and sizes available, and other companies pick and choose from the available parts. In some cases, Litespeed will make something special, like the origional Merckx EX Ti chain stays, but this is a rare case.

So basically, the Majestic is the same as the Classic w/Tuscany down tube or the same as the Tuscany w/Classic seat stays. In either case, the main thing seperating the frame from a Litespeed is the geometery and the stickers.

Good stuff all the way around, but not a true Merckx design.

Ed


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Actually*



Nessism said:


> The Classic uses a 1-3/8" down tube which is ovalized sideways at the bottom bracket whereas the Majestic uses a 1-1/2" vertically ovalized down tube with a consistant shape top to bottom (as first used on the 2001 Tuscany model). Otherwise the two frames are very similar.
> 
> As far as Majestic tubing being specified by Merckx goes, I think it's cook book stuff. Litespeed makes a certain range of tube shapes and sizes available, and other companies pick and choose from the available parts. In some cases, Litespeed will make something special, like the origional Merckx EX Ti chain stays, but this is a rare case.
> 
> ...


Lightspeed has historically made ti frames for the Merckx badge. As long as Eddy chooses the tubing shape and sizes 'em according to his geomtery charts, that's good enough for me.

As I owned a Classic and a Tuscany, and own a Majestic, I'm not sure I agree with your description of the Majestic as based on on the Tuscany.

In any event, I think the original poster is going to really enjoy his Majestic. It's a "classic" ti frame. Let's hope he doesn't foul it up with Shimano. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Merckxmad,

It is not "fouled up" with Shimano. Still have not had the chance to ride it...... Anyway, it is mostly Record, with a few exceptions: Mavic hubset with American Classic 10-speed cogset, Easton seatpost, King headset, Time Pedals, Chorus BB.

I am really excited to get in a ride on the thing. I believe it will be awesome!


----------

